# R.I.P Andrew



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

hey, i know this is not a horse that died but i am just doing this for my friend. my best friend was spending the night at my house, and we had went to bed around 12:00 or so. i woke up to my phone ringing, at about 5:00. i said hello, and she said this is elise's mom (elise is my bff) can i talk to her? sure i said. so i woke elise up and she came to the phone, and they were talking for a while, then elise hung up the phone. i said, what did you mom want? she said that her mom said ''im coming to pick you up, it is a emergencey''. elise thought that soneone in her family got into a car accident or something. when her mom arrived she had elise's favorite stuffed animal. elise said ''why do you have betovin (her stuffed animal)?'' her mom angala (elise's mom) said you are gonna need him. angala began whispering in elise's ear, i was watching her and elise began to cry her eyes out. so, i asked angala what happend and she said ''Andrew(elise's dad) had a heart attack in the middle of the night and died''. angala asked if she could use my bathroom just so she could cry a ltlle without elise seeing. when she went to the bathroom elise came over to me and huged me. i started to cry too. as she was laying her head on my shoulder and said ''why did this happen to me''? i felt so bad. so then angala took elise home.

a few weeks later, was the funeral. it was on a thursday so i skipped school to go to the funeral. it was so said everyone was crying and i tryed not to. 

then a few weeks after that the docters did they biopsey, and he had clogged arteries. elise has moved on wich makes me very happy, cuz i do not want to see my best friend suffer through this her whole life. 

im sorry that this is not a horse memorial, but i am just doing this for her.
R.I.P Andrew, elise and i will someday see you in heaven!!!!


----------

